# Hitler vs Stalin



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Who'd more evil?
2. Who would win in a fight?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2009)

1: Idunno. Stalin.

2: Hitler has a jetpack.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2009)

1. 6 million vs 50 million. Stalin by a landslide.
2. Stalin is a different weightclass entirely. Not to mention Stalin is still a trained soldier while Hitler was in the militia before becoming a politician.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 15, 2009)

1: Stalin
2: Does Hitler get comic book feats? If I remember right, Hitler has taken beatings from Superman back in the golden age. If so, Hitler.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 15, 2009)

Hitler can beat Captain Planet by glaring at him.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Hitler. Come on, it's _Hitler_.
2. Hitler lops off Stalin's head with Nazi salute.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 15, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> 1. Hitler. Come on, it's _Hitler_.
> 2. Hitler lops off Stalin's head with Nazi salute.



However bad you think Hitler was, Stalin was worse. Hitler killed six million Jews, but Stalin killed 10million of his own people. Hitler actually thought he was making the wold better by killing, but Stalin would kill just so people would be afraid of him.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Hitler can beat Captain Planet by glaring at him.



He only made Captain Planet stagger a bit because he wasn't expecting that level of hate.  Had he been prepared for it he would have been able to withstand it without problem.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Stalin, Hitler was deluded and insane, Stalin was just unbalanced and a massive fucking asshole.

2. Stalin. He was a street kid in a pretty tough neighbourhood.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 15, 2009)

1.Stanlin easily. Hitler was just misunderstood and mislead, Stanlin did all his things with purposeful intent and yet no sense of understanding.

2.Stanlin is Russian,that alone should say enough. Also,Hitler was a skinny veggy-horde, with 1 nut.


----------



## Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Stalin killed 40 million of his own people just to scare the shit out of any who dare oppose him, starting collective groups and shit.
2.Stalin looks more physically fit


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2009)

Stalin in both cases.

Even the only fictional battle I've seen between those two declared stalin as the winner.♦


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 15, 2009)

Scrath that Stalin is far more evil the bitch killed his own people for scare tactics
Stalin would probably kick hitler in his 1 ball and then procedee to rape his fat self


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Stalin

2. Stalin


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Due to sheer size of country and troops Stalin takes this.  

Unless he dies of a heart attack or something or maybe even the bottle.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> 1. 6 million vs 50 million. Stalin by a landslide.
> 2. Stalin is a different weightclass entirely. Not to mention Stalin is still a trained soldier while Hitler was in the militia before becoming a politician.



Hitler fought in WW1.

Also 6 million was only the amount of Jews he killed in concentration camps. If you factor in the rest of the "undesirables" he had killed, and the people killed in his war, it's a lot more.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 15, 2009)

Killcounts are not a accurate reflection of evilness

Just saying


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 15, 2009)

*Meh*



Quelsatron said:


> Killcounts are not a accurate reflection of evilness
> 
> Just saying




True,very true.
I mean, does anyone even know the number of total native
americans America as a nation has killed with Bio-warfare alone,
considering how many died of small-pox and such that we
sometimes 'unintentially' let out.

Stanlin is still eviler though.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 15, 2009)

HEIL HITLER!!!

1.Hitler. Was very close to taking over the whole world

2. Hitler. Hitler formed an ULTRA power. It took ALl three super powers of Britian, US and Russia to stop him. Hitler>>>>>all


----------



## Glued (Jul 15, 2009)

Stalin tried to kill his own father with a knife to protect his mother. Stalin would beast Hitler in a straight fight.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2009)

Both came close to taking the world over, both had a great empire.....


----------



## Glued (Jul 15, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Both came close to taking the world over, both had a great empire.....



When exactly did Stalin get close to world domination?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 15, 2009)

He had more land right of the start than Hitler ever did.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Stalin.

2. Stalin.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 15, 2009)

I read this one comic where Stalin totally pwned Hitler with commie magic. Seriously, Stalin killed more than Hitler and it was the Russians that sacked Berlin so Stalin owns this,


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 15, 2009)

Killing other countries people>>>>killing your own people.

Killing your own people is cowardly.

Hitler>Stalin. Stalin would have got stomped by Hitler, if it werent for America supplying the Russians.

And if it werent for Germany fighting Britian/US on different fronts, they would have conquered Russia quickly.

Also look at the stats. Germany killed 20 MILLION russians. While germany only lost like 4 million to US, britian and Russia combined.

Nazi germany+Hitler>>Stalfail


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> *Killing other countries people>>>>killing your own people.
> 
> Killing your own people is cowardly.*
> 
> ...



1. It was for fear, when people fear you they usually won't question anything you do. Killing your own people is a lot more evil than killing people that hated you in the first place. People at first generally support Stalin. He was supposed to carry on Vladimir Ilyich Lenin's regime. Lenin was no saint but compared to Stalin the man is the better of the two by a large margin.

2. The Germans beat themselves they pushed into Russia without adequate supplies, and got caught in a winter that pretty much broke they're stranglehold over Russia.

3. I'm pretty sure the OP mean a 1v1 fight between Stalin and Hitler.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 15, 2009)

1.Killing your own people is more evil, but doesnt take as much balls as killing civilians from other countries. When you kill people from other countries, you are basically declaring war, which is what Hitler did.

2.Doesnt matter. Germany slaughtered 20 million Russians. They were on the brink of defeat. If it were not for Germany forces split on different fronts fighting two other super powers, and US/Britian supplying the Russians, Germany would have crushed them easy

3. Are you guys first graders? Who gives a shit about a fight. And who knows that answer anyways? Hitler fought in WW 1 which means he is tough himself. Nobody knows the answer. Hitler was a better leader, conquered much more, was much more feared throughout the world, and didnt need two super powers to help him get as far as he did.

Both of them are pieces of shits. But Hitler>>>>Stalin


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> *1.Killing your own people is more evil*, but doesnt take as much balls as killing civilians from other countries. When you kill people from other countries, you are basically declaring war, which is what Hitler did.
> 
> 2.Doesnt matter. Germany slaughtered 20 million Russians. They were on the brink of defeat. If it were not for Germany forces split on different fronts fighting two other super powers, and US/Britian supplying the Russians, Germany would have crushed them easy
> 
> ...





hadomaru said:


> 1. Who'd more evil?
> 2. Who would win in a fight?



Blame the OP. He wanted to find out.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> 1. 6 million vs 50 million. Stalin by a landslide.
> 2. Stalin is a different weightclass entirely. Not to mention Stalin is still a trained soldier while Hitler was in the militia before becoming a politician.



Stalin was not a trained soldier. Hitler was a veteran of WW1, and a damn good one by accounts. He could have made officer, but turned down the promotions (he was said to lack leadership qualities, but he was still offered and just chose not to take them). 



MrChubz said:


> However bad you think Hitler was, Stalin was worse. Hitler killed six million Jews, but Stalin killed 10million of his own people. Hitler actually thought he was making the wold better by killing, but Stalin would kill just so people would be afraid of him.



Stalin and Hitler both thought they were making utopias (Trotsky says otherwise, but he is a liar).

It was'nt just about making people afraid of them. They wanted to eliminate people's sense of sympathy and compassion and make everyone 100% loyal to the state. Both were hoping for major world wars to destroy the old orders, though Hitler wanted wars to go on forever.  



herewegodudes said:


> 1.Stanlin easily. Hitler was just misunderstood and mislead, Stanlin did all his things with purposeful intent and yet no sense of understanding.



Both Hitler and Stalin knew exactly what they were doing. And both were in complete command of their empires.

2.Stanlin is Russian,that alone should say enough. Also,Hitler was a skinny veggy-horde, with 1 nut.[/QUOTE]

Stalin was Georgian. Stalin was probably quite sickly, whereas Hitler only got really bad towards the end of his life, and that was partly due to all the drugs.



Phanteros said:


> 1. Stalin killed 40 million of his own people just to scare the shit out of any who dare oppose him, starting collective groups and shit.
> 2.Stalin looks more physically fit



Stalin's right arm was handicapped.  



Ben Grimm said:


> When exactly did Stalin get close to world domination?



If you include China, Stalin ruled the biggest empire in human history.



Captain Smoker said:


> Killing other countries people>>>>killing your own people.
> 
> Killing your own people is cowardly.



Hitler killed his own people as well. 



> Hitler>Stalin. Stalin would have got stomped by Hitler, if it werent for America supplying the Russians.



The Russians were by far the most vicious, determined and successful of Hitler's enemies. Hitler was stupid for trying to fight them and the British Empire all at the same time.   



> And if it werent for Germany fighting Britian/US on different fronts, they would have conquered Russia quickly.



No. They were also held down by the weather, by the sheer determination of the Russians, and by setbacks like Stalingrad (which happened before the Allies started supplying serious aid to the USSR). The German's also lost support by being every bit as nasty to minorities as the Russians were. 

Allied support was only one factor. Plus Germany was far more industrially advanced than Russia was, and that was the biggest German advantage. That has little to do with either Hitler or Stalin, though Hitler was better at getting the armed forces in shape.



> Also look at the stats. Germany killed 20 MILLION russians. While germany only lost like 4 million to US, britian and Russia combined.
> 
> Nazi germany+Hitler>>Stalfail



Stalin did'nt fail. Hitler shot himself; Stalin died in Moscow after a few years of running the biggest empire on Earth. He would'nt have got it without Hitler.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> 1.Killing your own people is more evil, but doesnt take as much balls as killing civilians from other countries.* When you kill people from other countries, you are basically declaring war, which is what Hitler did.*



Hitler killed them after they were conquered and their countries defeated, so your point is moot. 



> 2.Doesnt matter. Germany slaughtered 20 million Russians. They were on the brink of defeat. If it were not for Germany forces split on different fronts fighting two other super powers, and US/Britian supplying the Russians, Germany would have crushed them easy



Germany did'nt slaughter 20 million Russians. The Russians were killing their own people as they fought the war. It was the only way they knew to keep them in line. Millions died because of Soviet neglience and brutality more than Nazi mania.

And it's Germany's own fault for fighting a war on two fronts. Don't praise Hitler for being an idiot.



> 3. Are you guys first graders? Who gives a shit about a fight. And who knows that answer anyways? Hitler fought in WW 1 which means he is tough himself. Nobody knows the answer. Hitler was a better leader, conquered much more, was much more feared throughout the world, and didnt need two super powers to help him get as far as he did.
> 
> Both of them are pieces of shits. But Hitler>>>>Stalin



Hitler did'nt conquer much more and he needed the appeasement and compliance of all of the other major European powers to get as far as he did, unless you think he would still have conquered Austria or Czechoslovakia- and from there Eastern Europe- if Britain or France stood up to him. 

Hitler was not a better leader- Nazi Germany was a beauracratic disaster with three or four government agencies competing for the same jobs, and his underlings building private empires while he stayed at home doing absolutely nothing. Stalin was a control freak who carefully managed every miniscule detail of his empire. 

And Hitler was more feared throughout the world, but Stalin was _and still is_ more loved, and easily has and continues to have much more influence. In Russia he's still regarded as a hero, and without him Mao ZeDong might never have gotten into power, let alone the CCP. That Stalin is much more loved means he's more frightening than Hitler. Stalin is more likely to be imitated.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 15, 2009)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCwrDgw088o[/Youtube]

At the end Hitler screamed "Ugh! Evil!" and ran away like a bitch after seeing Bugs Bunny dressed as Stalin.  That should give you an idea. :ho



> If you include China, Stalin ruled the biggest empire in human history.



Doesn't that honor belong to Genghis Khan?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 16, 2009)

1. Hitler. More people have died in his name (due to the Genocide and WWII) than anyone else in history.

2. Stalin. Hitler may have done the above feat, but he's a wuss.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 16, 2009)

1. Stailn, who kills 10 million of their own people?

2. Not sure, Hitler got quite a few medals for bravery during World War 1.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 16, 2009)

I am surprised a lot of people underestimate the ramifications of Stalin's actions after death.  He himself fueled the Cold War which cause a bomb scare for decades and left nations on the east side of Russia in turmoil.  Those nations in turmoil are still suffering and the former nations are going on in their own forms of genocide.  Plus, pulling this out of my ass buuuut Russians took over Afghanistan which the Taliban later defeated and look what's with the Taliban now. =/

tldr -- both were pretty evil maybe even equally with their after death affects on their people/former nations they conquered.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Hitler is more evil. He is just an evil guy. Regardless of however many people actually died during his rule he did so with malicious intent and he has a continued legacy in the form of neo nazis and the kkk. 

As far as I know there are no pro stalin groups still around killing russians just because they are russian. 

However stalin wins in a fight his mustache is bigger.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 16, 2009)

Stalin and Stalin.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2009)

1. Stalin, though in his mind he thought it was necessary.

2.  On one hand, Hitler was a runner during WWI, which meant he was constantly under enemy fire and survived that, won TWO iron crosses for bravery despite his low rank. on the other hand Stalin organized numerous partisan attacks on Tsarist supporters, and did most of the communist party's dirty work before they rose to prominence. I guess I could give it to Hitler, since Stalin's other arm was injured.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 16, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Hitler killed them after they were conquered and their countries defeated, so your point is moot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. WTF are you talking about? Stalin doesnt come near the closest to having the biggest empire ever. Genghis khan's Mongol empire holds that title. With the British coming in second.

2. Yes Hitler was stupid for taking on 3 super powers. Still doesnt change the fact that his army and leadership is far greater than Stalfails was. 

I give the Russians credit. They gave the biggest sacrifice in history that will never be forgotten. They showed tremendous heart. But they had ALOT of help.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2009)

1. Stalin he killed alot more people then Hitler, his own people at that.
2. Stalin, because Hitler was just an angry pussy who sucked at art.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys also need to get your facts straight. Stalin didnt kill his own people "just to scare them into worshiping him". He killed them because he was a paranoid pussy.

At least Hitler earned the respect of his people and didnt need to kill them out of paranoia.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> 1. WTF are you talking about? Stalin doesnt come near the closest to having the biggest empire ever. Genghis khan's Mongol empire holds that title. With the British coming in second.



The British come first. And the USSR normally come third, so yes they are close.

But they come first if you count Red China, which you can because they did'nt split until the sixties, and had been taking orders from Moscow (like virtually every other Marxist-Leninist Communist party on Earth) since the twenties. While Stalin lived China was, at best, a powerful Soviet satellite.



> 2. Yes Hitler was stupid for taking on 3 super powers. Still doesnt change the fact that his army and leadership is far greater than Stalfails was.



At the start of the war Hitler's leadership was good, and Stalin's very bad. But towards the end Stalin became a very good leader and Hitler became a notoriously bad one. Stalin had learnt to listen to his generals; Hitler had learnt to ignore them. Stalin paid attention to every aspect of the war effort; Hitler was ordering around divisions that had ceased to exist and was screaming at his generals for their incompetence and for conspiring against him, like the entire German nation. 

In peacetime Hitler's leadership was nonexistent, only steppign in to end arguments. Stalin could run the country as easily from the Crimea as from Moscow, but Hitler chose not to run the country at all and left things in the hands of henchmen who collected offices like trophies and built up their own private kingdoms.



> I give the Russians credit. They gave the biggest sacrifice in history that will never be forgotten. They showed tremendous heart. But they had ALOT of help.



So what? It's not like Hitler would have done as well if he had'nt seized resources from his weaker neighbours, or would have built his empire if Britain and France had stopped him at Austria or Munich. The Russians received help-Hitler stole it. But the Russian's were less dependant on the help 

And Germany was a much more industrially advanced nation than Russia, which is part of the reason they did better early on. It's all rather irrelevant to the questions anyway.  



Captain Smoker said:


> You guys also need to get your facts straight. Stalin didnt kill his own people "just to scare them into worshiping him". He killed them because he was a paranoid pussy.
> 
> At least Hitler earned the respect of his people and didnt need to kill them out of paranoia.



Stalin did'nt kill just because he was paranoid. For him, the murders were a baptism of blood. The Bolsheviks were trying to sweep away the old morality and "sentimentalism" and replace it with one demanding total, ruthless devotion to the Revolution, and to show that you aer willing to sacrifice friends and family for it. Not much better way than havign said friends and family killed. Other times it was out of prejudice, and he occassionaly seemed to be enjoying it.

It's actually almost the same as what Hitler was doing. Both were trying to create a tough new breed of man stripped of all sympathy and pity and totally loyal to the Cause. It's why Hitler was upset that he got Czechoslovakia without a fight. 

When Hitler was told that, with all the conquered and disenfranchised foreign people's in the Nazi New World Order, Germany might face the constant threat of terrorism, Hitler said he looked forward to it because it would make German's tougher to be kept on edge all the time. 

Stalin used Terror for this aim, Hitler used War. Both terrorised their own people's, just in different ways. The end was the same.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hitler had an intense killing spree.


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Oct 28, 2021)

Hitler Moustache solos.

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Porshion (Oct 28, 2021)

It's a thread older than a decade, for what'd you bump it for


----------



## Rev97 (Oct 28, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Hitler Moustache solos.



You dug up a thread that’s dates from back when I was still in high school just for a low quality shit post?


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 28, 2021)

@Iwandesu 
@MusubiKazesaru 

Can we get a lock?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd lock it if I could.


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 28, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd lock it if I could.


Say what now

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 28, 2021)

You can't lock this thread?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 28, 2021)

I cannot.


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 28, 2021)

...why

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2021)

Because Musu is to weak


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 29, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> ...why


Because someone took his powers


----------

